
Documents Show Tor Project Is Nearly 100% U.S Government Funded - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.documentcloud.org/public/search/projectid:%20%2237206%22
======
Santosh83
It wouldn't matter where funding came from if the basic algorithms used for
encryption as well as the rest of Tor source are sound and audited. Are there
any past, present or future efforts to audit Tor?

The problem of well funded govts flooding Tor exit node pool with their own
nodes and globally inspecting traffic is a real issue that I think the current
design of Tor is not equipped to circumvent. This can happen even if Tor
hadn't received any funding from any govt. Any darknet _has_ to be hot target
for govt infiltration and subversion and Tor is not an exception. If you're
planning to do something highly illegal, think if you need to do it at all. Do
not assume a few hops through a few machines means you'll forever be out of
reach of concerted attempts at finding you.

~~~
__s
At least here "highly illegal" can be read as "highly illegal according to the
US"

~~~
CapitalistCartr
The USA is mostly the gov't with the reach to monitor TOR that thoroughly, but
other countries might be doing enough, too. Also, the USA is well known to
share intel. If you're annoying Iran, Saudi Arabia, Russia, Israel, China,
Germany, or any Five Eyes country, at least, TOR is helpful, but not
sufficient. And probably several more countries.

------
sschueller
Dupe of a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501330)

-> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501630)

------
wbl
[https://donate.torproject.org/pdr](https://donate.torproject.org/pdr) is how
you can fix it!

~~~
mtgx
Geez. Could have they have found any other t-shirt designs that don't
immediately scream "this guy is a cybercriminal"?

It looks like the kind of cloths snake-oil security companies would use to
dress-up their terrorist-looking cyber-criminal in presentations to law
enforcement or other government agencies.

~~~
anoncoward111
don't be such a geezer :) the shirt is cool, the color scheme appeals to its
demographic, and the imagery is symbolic of past revolutions and struggles for
freedom from tyranny

~~~
cgriswald
Years ago, we had an underling from a consulting firm run l0phtcrack over our
network and was stupid enough to show myself and some other employees and brag
about it as if he had committed a coup de grâce.

Call me a geezer if you want, but I had forgotten all about the guy... until I
saw this shirt. He would definitely have worn it, and I can't imagine myself
ever wearing it.

------
empath75
This shouldn’t be shocking at all. (I also wouldn’t be surprised to find out
that Satoshi Nakamoto is an NSA front.)

The US has been involved in ‘election meddling’ and regime change forever, and
building tools to help activists destabilize governments is part of that.

That they also happen to destabilize American institutions is an unintended
side effect.

~~~
withinboredom
> That they also happen to destabilize American institutions is an unintended
> side effect.

Made me LOL.

------
rmrfrmrf
This isn't secret and isn't news. Who keeps posting this garbage?

~~~
watty
I follow HN pretty regularly and I had no idea. I thought Tor was the best bet
for privacy. How is this garbage?

~~~
Arnt
It is.

The US government wants you to be able to oppose the governments of countries
X, Y and Z. A long list. So it pays for Tor. Other branches of the same
government want to spy on you, in much the same way as the governments of X, Y
and Z.

------
Hendrikto
This is no secret at all.

